# Which Campagnolo Power-Torque cups for Scott Addict i must use?



## WriterMix (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello RoadBikeReview!
I'm going to buy Scott Addict 20 2014 frame, and in don't know, which type of BB86 PowerTorque i must use for Campagnolo Centaur Black-Red Carbon Crankset.
There are 2 types of bottom bracket cups (added to attachements).
Which one of them is right for me? Wider or thinner cups?
Thank you so much for any advice.


----------



## gfk_velo (Jun 17, 2013)

WriterMix said:


> Hello RoadBikeReview!
> I'm going to buy Scott Addict 20 2014 frame, and in don't know, which type of BB86 PowerTorque i must use for Campagnolo Centaur Black-Red Carbon Crankset.
> There are 2 types of bottom bracket cups (added to attachements).
> Which one of them is right for me? Wider or thinner cups?
> ...


Broadly speaking the best thing to do is take the measurements of the BB shell and then check against the specifications in Campagnolo's Technical Manual, available at www.campagnolo.com under Support>Documentation. This is the safest way to make sure that the adaptors you buy will definitely match the frame as it removes any doubt of the exact spec of BB86 used in any given model year by Scott (we'd be offering the same advice about any frame as manufacturers can & do swap specs and don't always detail all the changes etc in their on- or off-line literature.


----------



## WriterMix (Apr 2, 2017)

Guys, i had made a mistake: a wider cups aren't BB86, they are BB*3*86. Some sellers mark BB386 cups as BB86, and i didn't know aboout that.
I think, thinner cups are the right choice for Scott Addict 20 2014 frame.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

redacted


----------



## WriterMix (Apr 2, 2017)

I think, wider cups are "Power-Torque System™ OS-Fit cups BB 386 86,5x46":
https://www.campagnolo.com/UK/en/Components/powertorque_cups
But i'm not sure.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I can understand your confusion because I could not find a clearly captioned set of images. The Campy page you linked to, shows a bunch of cups but fails to identify which is which.

But I believe you are correct since the size happens to be visible on the cups at the far left.


----------



## WriterMix (Apr 2, 2017)

Exactly, totally agree with you.
I wrote to Scott TechSupport with same question and still waiting for their reply.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If the frame is BB86 then it has a 41 mm ID and the first cups are the correct ones.

At the risk of upsetting Graeme I'm going to make my own observation on this setup.

Both Ultratorque and Powertorque were designed back in the days when threaded frames were standard or at least common. No longer.

Given that threaded cups are solidly anchored to the frame, both designs then anchor the DS bearing to the DS cup by means of the retaining clip to prevent lateral movement of the spindle.

So when we have a system that relies on a pressed-in cup to provide the retention, we have a built-in potential problem with a PT (or UT), crank in that lateral forces will tend to loosen the DS cup.

If it was me, I would be locktite-ing the cups in place (609 plus primer), and thinking about abandoning the retaining clip, and instead using shims on the NDS to take out any lateral play. This is how BB30 used to be. The crank is now no longer trying to loosen the DS cup. The trick is going to be finding appropriate shims since Campy uses a 25 mm spindle vs 24 mm for Shimano. TREK with their Campy-equipped frames took this approach I believe.

As a minimum, I'd be using primer and locktite to install the cups.


----------



## WriterMix (Apr 2, 2017)

Scott TechSupport had answered me:
"The thinner one would work best. Let me know if you have any further questions."


----------



## WriterMix (Apr 2, 2017)

Thinner BB86 cups have been sucessfuly mounted on Scott Addict 20 2014 frame. 
Thanks for all replies!


----------

